# I can have it if I want but, what is it...???



## robutacion (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi peoples,

Is not often that I have a few tree species to identify and most of them, I look for identification after I've got them cut and stored at my place however, this one was "butchered" years ago when someone "polarded" it not sure why as the power lines are a long way away but, the tree top was cut just at the tip of the main trunk that has considerable height.

Some trees die from this technique, others survive re-shooting but there are always very sensitive to snapping, as they grow from the trunk's side.  Trees often develop rot at the top/flat cut, where woo dies off, allowing water and all sorts of fungi to penetrated the main trunk from the to down, killing the tree slowly, exactly what happened to this one with branches starting do dry and snap as they become extremely brittle.,..!

The tree is in troubles so, it has to come down before a storm does it and probably take the shed next to it, Murphy Law...!

Anyway, is a big tree and it has to be dismantled from the top down, something that I'm finding very difficult/painful to do now that my heath is not that good and my back/spine is running its last marathon so, not knowing what sort of wood this tree has, I snapped of of the lower branches that took little effort to achieve (about 8" at the joint...!)

Took some home and could see that was good wood, very identical to some old Silky-Oak I've got, in fact, the grain and colouration is identical to about 3 other species I've got but definitely none come from a tree like this so, is a different species, for sure...!

I got some pics on site and then brought a branch home for some more close ups so, lets see if someone seen on of these and know what it is.

Good luck..!
Cheers
George


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 13, 2012)

The leaf _shape_ is way off, but the leaf _structure_ looks a lot like oak to me. Could it be some variety of oak? Does it have any acorns?

I have no idea on the little pod stalks (8th and 9th photos).


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree, Oak.

Edit, from what I am seeing online possibly Willow Oak.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 13, 2012)

George, George, George.
There is no wonder that the wood looks exactly like "Silky-Oak" because that is what this tree is.
It is called Grevillea robusta or Silky-oak.
Check the leaves on attached pic.
This Grevillea grows up to 40m tall and has "fissured" bark.
I did see somewhere that a different type of tree is called Silky-oak, but that is the problem with common names.

These pics are absolutely Grevillea robusta ( silky-oak)

Bob.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 13, 2012)

Whatever it is, there appears to be some nice lumber there.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 13, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> George, George, George.
> There is no wonder that the wood looks exactly like "Silky-Oak" because that is what this tree is.
> It is called Grevillea robusta or Silky-oak.
> Check the leaves on attached pic.
> ...



Well, well, well, so is the tree that you most love to work with, huh...?:wink::biggrin:

I never saw many Silky-Oaks live trees in my time and never one in flower like this, one of the reasons why I could recognise the wood but not the tree as such.  

As I mention previously, I have 3 or 4 woods that are identical in colouration and grain to the Silky-Oak, and they are not Silky-Oaks, one is a variety of Bottle Brush tree, but are others...!

There is lots of wood on that tree and that trunk is about 4 meters tall, and 2' or better diameter, straight as a fiddle so, I see 2" and 4" slabs cut at full length on site, ain't going to try to handle that monster in one piece far too much for my old/worn out body and transportation capabilities...!

Who would think, a Silky-Oak planted in that location, what do I know...! is a damn rural area for god sakes...!

Oh well, better organise myself for that big job, after the 2012 is over, I need a break...!

Thanks for the identification Bob, you know "stuff"...!:wink::biggrin:

While there will be many pen blanks to make from it, tree identification threads are a great tool to get everyone involved in searching tree species and every time it's done, something new will be learnt by everyone, guaranteed...!

Cheers
George


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi George, one pic of the leaves appears to have a silky white under surface, it would be White Silky Oak, Grevillea billiana.
Kryn


----------



## robutacion (Dec 14, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> Hi George, one pic of the leaves appears to have a silky white under surface, it would be White Silky Oak, Grevillea billiana.
> Kryn



Kryn,

I noticed the different colouration of the leafs from top and under, that was the reason why I took the pics 10 and 11 where that difference is quite noticeable.

These sort of Oaks are quite rare around this area and most are hidden away in peoples private properties, I never had much to do with Silky-Oaks, the only one I ever had, I bough it last years from old Bill, the previous owner of the local timber mill that had cut this tree and slabbed it himself, long ago, he estimated about 27 years ago...!

I'm happy to have a "close enough" name for my woods however I get some people that want to know all their specific and botanic names, that can complicate things considerably, as they are very different than the "common" names people know then as...!

So, is it the White Silky-Oak...??? I'm sure Bob and all his books will be able to confirm or deny,  will see.. !  >>>>>>>>Hey Bob<<<><<<<< where are you...???<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Chrisjan (Dec 14, 2012)

Its commonly called Silver Oak here in South Africa - I use to climb a lot of these when I was a little boy - the branches spiral up around the main stem. The blossoms have a lot of nectar on it and we use to brush it through our mouths to get all the sticky sweetness. I believe its a native down under...  saw a couple being cut down in the streets close to where I live recently - I will definitely try and salvage some of it. Enjoy your find.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 14, 2012)

George,

Sure glad you dont live here in Canberra where every street is planted with a definite species.

Soon we will be in our Centenary year ie 2013. Having lived here since a young lad in 1941 
countless hundreds of thousands of native and exotic trees have come and gone. Every home used to have chimneys to accomodate three items, a fuel stove, a copper boiler, an open fireplace so the demand for wood was enormous.

I found it incredible you asking on the IAP for info continually re this tree and that to be given an answer way over in Western Australia.

There are definitive books such as Forest Trees of Australia and many great volumes here in Australia you dont live very far from great Library sources in Adelaide et al that may help you all the time. A short drive from me there is an enormous deposit of cut trees destined for woodchip hence the remark glad you are not living here cause there is not enough years for you to sample, examples of so many species and varieties let alone write volumes about them.

Glad you are so able with disabilities unlimited like most of us to pursue your dreams and wish you and yours a beaut Xmas full of new to you trees and chunks of wood.

Happy hunting.

Kind regards Peter. PS as I walk through my countless blanks I have some of about five different Silky Oak Northern, Black, Normal , Fish Tail, etc and if I remember will take a pic
or more in the future for your interest. Incidentally the majority of dressing tables and old solid wardrobes and a great variety of furniture was made from Silky Oak I have some of that.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 14, 2012)

pwhay said:


> George,
> 
> Sure glad you dont live here in Canberra where every street is planted with a definite species.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

Thank you for your thoughts...!

Congratulations on your Centenary year, a great stepping stone for anyone to achieve...!:wink:

I firstly though that you were glad I was far from your backyard and not cut all your trees however, I only cut what I can use and I don't cut that many really, many of my wood species were simply salvaged from being left to rot, burnt, chipped or cut as firewood.

I have been in Canberra once, in June 1990, only a few years after I arrived in Australia, I was in Sydney then and working as a unique solid wood furniture designer and manufacturer I was asked to built the conference table for the Portuguese Ambassador, living there at the time.

I delivered it personally to meet the Ambassador and stayed overnight for the long trip back the next day.  There are 2 things that I remember well from Canberra, how damn could the place was that time of the year and the design of the town in relation to its vegetation, including tree species planted strategically and maintained to perfection.  Being specialised in solid wood furniture construction then, I could not, not to have noticed it...!

Living and working with wood on the other side of the world for the first 30 years of my life, and then the following 15 or so, in a "desert" area, has certainly been causing me "some" difficulties when it comes to be able to "naturally" being able to identify certain tree species that I never saw even though, I may have worked with its wood, and while I could certainly keep my mouth shut, search for its identification on my own and then, simply put its name on my timbers list with some of its "bits" on sale, here, eBay or, on site and have it done that way however, and while I done that lots of times, I have found that, is another much better way of doing it, where everyone gets involved, everyone sees the pics and read the info, many of them for the first time which means, they will learn something new while they are invited to share what they know about it and/or participate in the search, that my friend is what I call, a positive outcome and if you lucky, you get free bits of that same wood for you to enjoy...!

As for my disability(ies), they are all part of the deal and while I only show the good days' results, there many of the bad days following as a result.  As a good and very accurate estimation of down times, when everything is working fairly OK, 1 (one) single day out there in the tough, represents at least a week of recovering where computer work and little more is all I can handle however, I'm not complaining, I'm the lucky one, I hope to be able to continue pushing all my physical boundaries until all wheels fall-off, it will happen regardless so, better being useful, helpful and happy, huh...???

I'm a hunter by nature, with a passion for wood/trees and as I often say, I run sawdust in my veins since a little boy so, I hope to keep it like that, while I'm around...!

Pictures from all those Silky-Oak variants from your collection, would be most appreciated, is so much more to see and learn...!

Its funny that you recall the origin of many of your blanks or what was made from those trees, the use of solid wood in furniture is as old as man on hearth, I may be responsible to have cut and used many trees that are almost extinct or are rare in many ways, in fact, I once had in my possession (work-shop) wood that was purchased legally and all of a certain, those trees became "protected" and therefore illegal to cut, sell and process so, special inspections were require with approved permits to use one and each board from those species, as they were purchased before the commercial ban so, I can only say that I wish I had lots more of it as all of a certain each inch of that wood went up 1,000% in value so anything made from it, was worthing a fortune and I had no problems in finding enough rich people that all wanted it at any cost, oh.... that was easy money...!:wink::biggrin:

We wish you also, a safe and enjoyable festive season...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 15, 2012)

George, and Kyrn,

My set of Grevillea books, 3 volumes, tells me that there is no such thing as Grevillea billiana. Now that does not mean that such a species doesn't exist, but if it does then it is a  newly named and described species, which is also possible because there has been great work done in the (new) naming of plants and also re-classifying, due to the use of DNA in the study of botany.
My book also tells me that the underside of G. robusta leaves can be smooth or hairy.

SOOO, Mate, the decision is yours to make, otherwise it looks like a trip to the S.A. Herbarium, for an absolutely positive identification.

PS, This tree is NOT an Oak.

Best of luck.
Bob.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 15, 2012)

Bob, 

Googled it. Grevillea Billiana, comes up as Grevillea Hilliana. Must have fat fingered a b for an h.
And Grevillea Hilliana is white silky oak.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 15, 2012)

John Smith said:


> Bob,
> 
> Googled it. Grevillea Billiana, comes up as Grevillea Hilliana. Must have fat fingered a b for an h.
> And Grevillea Hilliana is white silky oak.


Hi,
Well I have found G.hilliana in my books, yes it is called the White Silky Oak along with several other common names. The adult leaves are 9 - 24cm long and 2 - 6cm wide, smooth on both sides and NOT divided, however the juvenile leaves are 28 - 40cm long and 15 - 30cm wide, are divided or branched (up to 10 divisions) and are smooth on top and underneath are silky grey.
The flowers are green when they first come out and turn to WHITE as they mature.

Grevillea robusta has only divided leaves 10 - 34cm long and 9 - 15cm wide and are divided 2 or 3 times. Smooth on top and smooth or hairy/silky underneath. 
The flower colour is basically yellow/gold with streaks of red or brown sometimes evident.

Hope this helps you George.

Bob.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 18, 2012)

George has asked me to add this to clear up any confusion that remains from this thread.
The tree that George is going to fell in the new year is definitely Grevillea robusta, commonly known as the "Silky Oak".  Even though it obviously looks like an Oak of some sort, (hence the common name) the tree is NOT an Oak, but a Grevillea from the Protea family.
So George will continue to offer this timber as "Silky Oak".

Thanks George.

Bob.


----------



## David Keller (Dec 18, 2012)

I know nothin of the Grevillea genus except that the robusta species gives me a nasty rash...  Silky oak and I do not get along!  Too bad for me...  It's beautiful stuff!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 18, 2012)

David Keller said:


> I know nothin of the Grevillea genus except that the robusta species gives me a nasty rash... Silky oak and I do not get along! Too bad for me... It's beautiful stuff!


 
You and me both David. I used to just get a rash whenever I touched certain varieties of Grevillea's but each reaction gets worse and it comes from any Grevillea now. The last one almost put me on my back for a week.
 And they look soooo pretty!!!!

Bob.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 19, 2012)

John Smith said:


> Bob,
> 
> Googled it. Grevillea Billiana, comes up as Grevillea Hilliana. Must have fat fingered a b for an h.
> And Grevillea Hilliana is white silky oak.



I took the details from "a Field Guide to Australian Trees" and that is what they had in the listing. I know I've got "fat fingers" but not that fat!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:
I still say it's a White Silky Oak.
Kryn


----------



## robutacion (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I would like to get to the bottom of this, if possible, the reason being is that, after Bob's explanation about the Grevillea and Oak, I have absolutely no doubt that this tree is a Silky-Oak however, I have one problem/question, I would like to know if is a White Silky-Oak or a common Silky-Oak, I have looked at a couple hundred pictures from each one, I will be bugged, it I can tell them apart, both look the same as what I've got to cut so, it may not make any difference in the end and, there may be some people that had already enough of the issue however, it wouldn't be me, if I wouldn't show determination to get to the bottom of the issue...!

There is absolutely nothing to be upset or annoyed about, and the more we talk about it, the more WE all learn, huh...???:wink::biggrin:

So if anyone, is in the position to explain the difference between these 2 "variants", I would be most thankful...!

PS: I feel sorry for those with an allergic reaction to this tree species, the wood is certainly something else however, and touching wood as I say/write it, I don't have any allergic reaction to any tree species I touched so far so, I hope the trend will continue...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 19, 2012)

OK, Here we go again, these are the differences between the two species:-

WHITE SILKY OAK. Flowers come out green, then turn white as they mature. Thats why they call it the White Silky Oak.
Leaves, Adult, These are on the old wood, are 9 - 24cm long and 2 - 6 cm wide, they are SMOOTH on both sides, and are NOT divided (no fingers).
Immature, On the new growth, are 28 - 40cm long and 15 - 30cm wide, they are SMOOTH on the top and VERY SILKY underneath, and are divided. (up to 10 fingers).

COMMON SILKY OAK. Flowers come out Yellow/gold with Red or sometimes Brown streaks throughout the flowers. Stay that colour.
Leaves, are 10 - 34cm long and 9 - 15cm wide. 
All leaves are Divided with 2 or 3 fingers, they are smooth on top and can be EITHER smooth or silky underneath.

This information comes from "The Grevillea Book", 3 volumes and contains full detailed descriptions of EVERY Grevillea in Australia. Written by Peter Olde and Neil Marriott who have spent most of their lifetimes studying Grevilleas.

George, you will have to have a look at the leaves and flowers from the tree and decide which one it is. Best of luck!!

Bob.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Dec 19, 2012)

Unfortunately Silky Oak is a widely used common name for many species and I have given up trying to ID them all :redface:

The following is from Common Names of Australian Plants for Silky Oak

Alloxylon flammeum	Pink Silky Oak (13)
Alloxylon flammeum	Satin Silky Oak (13)
Alloxylon wickhamii	Pink Silky Oak (13)
Alloxylon wickhamii	Satin Silky Oak (13)
Athertonia diversifolia	CREAM SILKY OAK (13)
Athertonia diversifolia	Creamy Silky Oak (13)
Athertonia diversifolia	Cream Silky Oak (10)
Austromuellera trinervia	MUELLER'S SILKY OAK (13)
Austromuellera trinervia	Mueller's Silky Oak (10)
Bleasdalea bleasdalei	Blush Silky Oak (10)
Buckinghamia celsissima	Silky Oak (13)
Buckinghamia celsissima	SPOTTED SILKY OAK (13)
Buckinghamia celsissima	Buckinghamia Silky Oak (10)
Buckinghamia celsissima	Spotted Silky Oak (10)
Cardwellia sublimis	NORTHERN SILKY OAK (13)
Cardwellia sublimis	Silky Oak (13)
Cardwellia sublimis	Northern Silky Oak (1)
Cardwellia sublimus	Silky Oak (10)
Carnarvonia araliifolia var. araliifolia	Caledonian Silky Oak (13)
Carnarvonia araliifolia var. araliifolia	Red Silky Oak (13)
Carnarvonia araliifolia var. montana	Red Silky Oak (13)
Carnarvonia araliifolia	Caledonian Silky Oak (10)
Carnarvonia araliifolia	Red Silky Oak (10)
Darlingia darlingiana	BROWN SILKY OAK (13)
Darlingia darlingiana	Rose Silky Oak (13)
Darlingia darlingiana	Silky Oak (13)
Darlingia darlingiana	Brown Silky Oak (10)
Darlingia darlingiana	Rose Silky Oak (10)
Darlingia darlingiana	Silky Oak (10)
Darlingia ferruginea	Brown Silky Oak (13)
Darlingia ferruginea	ROSE SILKY OAK (13)
Darlingia ferruginea	Rusty Silky Oak (13)
Darlingia ferruginea	Silky Oak (13)
Darlingia ferruginea	Brown Silky Oak (10)
Darlingia ferruginea	Rose Silky Oak (10)
Darlingia ferruginea	Silky Oak (10)
Embothrium pinnatum	Pink Silky Oak (10)
Embothrium pinnatum	Red Silky Oak (10)
Embothrium pinnatum	Waratah Silky Oak (10)
Gevuina bleasdalei	BLUSH SILKY OAK (13)
Gevuina bleasdalei	Silky Oak (13)
Gevuina bleasdalei	Wingleaf Silky Oak (13)
Grevillea baileyana	Bailey's Silky Oak (13)
Grevillea baileyana	FINDLAY'S SILKY OAK (13)
Grevillea banksii	Dwarf Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea banksii	Red flowered Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea banksii	Red Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea hilliana	HILL'S SILKY OAK (13)
Grevillea hilliana	Silky Oak (13)
Grevillea hilliana	White Silky Oak (13)
Grevillea hilliana	Hills Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea hilliana	Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea hilliana	White Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea pteridifolia	Ferny-leaved Silky Oak (13)
Grevillea pteridifolia	Darwin Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea pteridifolia	Ferny leaved Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea robusta	Silky Oak (13)
Grevillea robusta	SOUTHERN SILKY OAK (13)
Grevillea robusta	Silky Oak (1)
Grevillea robusta	Southern Silky Oak (10)
Grevillea striata	Beef Silky Oak (10)
Helicia australasica	Creek Silky Oak (13)
Helicia blakei	Blake's Silky Oak (13)
Helicia diversifolia	Cream Silky Oak (10)
Helicia grayi	Gray's Silky Oak (13)
Helicia lamingtoniana	Lamington Silky Oak (13)
Helicia lamingtoniana	LAMINGTON'S SILKY OAK (13)
Helicia lamingtoniana	Silky Oak (13)
Helicia lamingtoniana	Lamingtons Silky Oak (10)
Helicia lamingtoniana	Silky Oak (10)
Helicia nortoniana	Nortons Silky Oak (10)
Hicksbeachia pilosa	Ivory Silky Oak (13)
Hollandaea sayeriana	Sayer's Silky Oak (13)
Hollandaea sayeriana	Sayers Silky Oak (10)
Lomatia fraxinifolia	LOMATIA SILKY OAK (13)
Lomatia fraxinifolia	Silky Oak (13)
Lomatia fraxinifolia	Black leaved Silky Oak (10)
Lomatia fraxinifolia	Lomatia Silky Oak (10)
Lomatia fraxinifolia	Silky Oak (10)
Macadamia grandis	SATIN SILKY OAK (13)
Macadamia hilderbrandii	Satin Silky Oak (10)
Macadamia whelanii	Silky Oak (13)
Macadamia whelanii	WHELAN'S SILKY OAK (13)
Macadamia whelanii	Silky Oak (10)
Macadamia whelanii	Whelans Silky Oak (10)
Musgravea heterophylla	BRIAR SILKY OAK (13)
Musgravea heterophylla	Brown Silky Oak (13)
Musgravea heterophylla	Briar Silky Oak (10)
Musgravea heterophylla	Brown Silky Oak (10)
Musgravea stenostachya	Briar Silky Oak (13)
Musgravea stenostachya	CRATER SILKY OAK (13)
Musgravea stenostachya	Grey Silky Oak (13)
Musgravea stenostachya	Briar Silky Oak (10)
Musgravea stenostachya	Crater Silky Oak (10)
Musgravea stenostachya	Grey Silky Oak (10)
Neorites kevediana	FISHTAIL SILKY OAK (13)
Neorites kevediana	Fishtail Silky Oak (10)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	BLUSH SILKY OAK (13)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Brown Silky Oak (13)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Pink Silky Oak (13)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Blush Silky Oak (10)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Brown Silky Oak (10)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Pink Silky Oak (10)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Rose Silky Oak (10)
Opisthiolepis heterophylla	Stream Silky Oak (10)
Oreocallis wickhamii	Pink Silky Oak (10)
Oreocallis wickhamii	Red Silky Oak (10)
Oreocallis wickhamii	Satin Silky Oak (10)
Orites excelsa	MOUNTAIN SILKY OAK (13)
Orites excelsa	Silky Oak (13)
Orites excelsa	Southern Silky Oak (13)
Orites excelsa	Mountain Silky Oak (10)
Orites excelsa	Silky Oak (10)
Orites excelsa	Southern Silky Oak (10)
Placospermum coriacem	Rose Silky Oak (10)
Placospermum coriaceum	ROSE SILKY OAK (13)
Sphalmium racemosum	BUFF SILKY OAK (13)
Sphalmium racemosum	Satin Silky Oak (13)
Sphalmium racemosum	Buff Silky Oak (10)
Sphalmium racemosum	Satin Silky Oak (10)
Stenocarpus reticulatus	BLACK SILKY OAK (13)
Stenocarpus reticulatus	Black Silky Oak (10)
Stenocarpus salignus	Red Silky Oak (10)
Stenocarpus sinuatus	WHITE SILKY OAK (13)
Stenocarpus sinuatus	White Silky Oak (10)
Stenocarpus sp. (Hinchinbrook Is. FDH AQ229860)	RED SILKY OAK (13)
Stenocarpus sp. (Hinchinbrook Is. FDH AQ229860)	Silky Oak (13)
Xylomelum pyriforme	Pear Silky Oak (10)
Xylomelum scottianum	Pear Silky Oak (10)
Cardwellia sublimis	 Northern Silky Oak(14)
Cardwellia sublimis	 Silky Oak (14)
Grevillea hilliana	 Hill's Silky Oak(14)
Grevillea robusta	 Silky Oak (14)


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 19, 2012)

Neil, Bloody Hell mate.
No wonder I didn't recognize that tree in Queensland, it could have been anything, but the person was adamant that it was a silky oak. And by looking at that list, the mind boggles.
Like I said before, Common names can be disasterous, and really do mean nothing, other than a local name.

Thanks for the list.

Bob.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy molly mother of god Neil...! I had a gut feeling that I was going to have something like this happening (it happened to me before with other species identification attempts...!:frown and now, I have to worry not only to figure out, if the White Silky-Oak could be a possibility but now you throw me about 100 other possibilities...!

Na....! I think that I will take my losses, and call it silky-Oak as taking your list and go test one by one as an elimination process, would drive me "bananas", no thank you...!

My fault really, I asked for it, and I got it 10 times fold...!ouch.:redface:

PS: Thanks Bob for your explanation of the variants I requested but Neil's list buggered things up now so, let apply the KISS principle, huh...???:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 19, 2012)

YEH George,
Lets just call it a "SILKY OAK"
And if someone wants to know which species then they can work it out.

Bob.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 19, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> YEH George,
> Lets just call it a "SILKY OAK"
> And if someone wants to know which species then they can work it out.
> 
> Bob.



Absolutely Bob, I agree...!

Well, didn't I mention the knowledgement value of these type of threads and discussions...???

How many of people out there, knew or had an idea of the variations of the Silky-Oak and its common names...???? not many, I'm sure so now, we all know and can search deeper into the issue, it that is your "cup of tea" style, as for me, no Sir, I have no need to go any further with it...!

Thank you,

Cheers
George


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 21, 2012)

My thoughts are, that I think, are that the timber looks the same, (which is important to us woodies) regardless of what local/botanical name might be, the variations come from leaves ,flowers, bark etc. Who would have thought that there could be so many varieties of the same plant/tree?
Thanks, George, Bob and others, for an informative discussion.
So,,, ARE you going to take it after all that???
Kryn


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 21, 2012)

Kryn,
You bet your boots he is.

Bob.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 21, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> My thoughts are, that I think, are that the timber looks the same, (which is important to us woodies) regardless of what local/botanical name might be, the variations come from leaves ,flowers, bark etc. Who would have thought that there could be so many varieties of the same plant/tree?
> Thanks, George, Bob and others, for an informative discussion.
> So,,, ARE you going to take it after all that???
> Kryn



Unless some catastrophic event happens to me, I will be dismantling it sometime in the beginning of 2013.  The situation is simple, the owners actually want it out so, if I don't take it, a dozen other people would be very happy to do so...!

I'm first in line, as I've been the one to take care of all his tree problems, from removing to trimming, planting, etc. Some of the properties he has been buying, are old places most left to a bad condition if no abandoned/without any maintenance, for many years, this always involve a great number of trees that are either diseased, dead/half dead or simply too big, needing a good trimming.

Many are Termite infested with consequent contamination of other near by trees/houses, sheds/whatever wood that, without proper care, can become a much bigger problem, particularly when new trees are to be planted to replace the "damaged" ones, and normally new houses or new sheds to be built in those locations.

Once, I made a living doing this sort of work, now I only do it if my body allows, a lot slower and if the wood is of interest to me otherwise, I look the other way (self- forceably)..!

One of the greatest advantages in my favour is that, this sort of work has become second nature to me, after so many years doing it, I could "nearly" do it with my eyes closed, well, almost...! chainsaws have become an extension of my arm, is not much I can't do to them, blind folded...!

PS: Did I mention that I couldn't do it without my lovely wife's help....??? unfortunately, she has been down for near 6 weeks with a torn right knee, she is recovering slowly so, it will be awhile before my helper is able...!

So Kryn, do you need some Silky-Oak...???!:wink::biggrin:


Cheers
George


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, George, but I've a couple of pieces waiting to dry a bit more, 600 longX400dia., had them given about 2 years ago, Should only be about another 20 years before I can mount it in the lathe.:biggrin::biggrin: It will be a natural edged bowl/dish.
I would like to wish you and your wife a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, also that I hope her knee is better soon.
To everyone else I wish them a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year,as well.
Kryn


----------



## robutacion (Dec 22, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> Thanks for the offer, George, but I've a couple of pieces waiting to dry a bit more, 600 longX400dia., had them given about 2 years ago, Should only be about another 20 years before I can mount it in the lathe.:biggrin::biggrin: It will be a natural edged bowl/dish.
> I would like to wish you and your wife a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, also that I hope her knee is better soon.
> To everyone else I wish them a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year,as well.
> Kryn



No problem Kryn...!

I believe the logs you have are 16" round x 24" long and that is a lot more than you will ever need for a natural bowl/dish piece.  You may have to wait a few more years before the log fully dries but, why would you want to wait that long when you can work on them, today...!

You can cut the logs' length the same as the diameter and then split it in half, that would give you 2 x bowl/dish blanks, mark the biggest circle you can and cut in with the chainsaw or bandsaw, if not turned immediately, paint/seal the blank(s) all around and put then in a well ventilated place away from the weather. 

If you want to be able to finish them, or some in a few months time, simply mount it on the lathe and remove most wood you can, in and out, leaving about 1" thickness through out, this is called "rough turning".  Removing that much wood from the blank, will accelerate it drying process significantly.

There are many ways to preserve/treat the rough turned bowl(s), from boiling to soaking in methylated spirits, putting in a cardboard full full of wood shavings, etc, etc., right to simply put it upside down in a flat and dry surface, it will be ready in less than 6 months (this varies depending of the temps you experience at your location...!)

After 2 years of being cut (I believe), the logs are no longer green but still retain lots of moisture that has to come out, exposing the wood to air, is the fastest way...!

We also wish you, family and friends a safe and enjoyable Festive Season, this obviously, extends to everyone at IAP...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Apr 27, 2013)

*Update*

Hi peoples,

Just a quick update on this Silky-Oak I had planned for removal at the beginning of 2013, it endup been done at Easter time (Saturday and Sunday), the weather was right and the wife knee was good enough for her to help but, she was back on the metal hinged knee brace on Sunday evening, lifting those slabs in Sunday (cut on site) was just too much for her weak knee so, it went down bad again, is got better since...!

So enjoy the pics...!

Cheers
George


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow George that is quite an operation that you have going on there. I bet the wood from that tree was really nice though.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 27, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Wow George that is quite an operation that you have going on there. I bet the wood from that tree was really nice though.



Thanks Mike, 

Unfortunately and even as a hobby, I had to invest lots of money in gear that allows me to salvage these woods and make something with them.  The variety of conditions and difficulties that I'm confronted with to be able to take the wood home, required an investment (on going) that many full time tree people would think twice about it however, is either I do it and take it home or a lose it and while I have some movement in this worn out body of mine, I will be risking my neck to have the wood.

Is it worth it...? well, sometimes I wonder that myself, particularly when I hurt myself or I can't move for weeks on end but, if I have to do something with my time, this is what I like to do...!

The first line of pics are taken with my camera, the rest was still shots taken from some video I had running while the wife and I were slabbing those logs, I wanted to wet some slabs and show the grain, which is beautiful but, I didn't had enough water with me as I had the 2 dogs, us and a hot day to keep hydrated, no water taps near by.

When we unloaded the slabs in the storage paddock, we still had no available water so, I endup not taken any close ups of the slabs, but I will, one day...!

The most incredible thing is that, I had organised someone else to be there to carry the slabs of one of the logs to my place but, he never rock up so I had the 2 logs to carry in that small trailer of mine (6x4) towed by an old 24 years old Ford wagon  and a very steep uphill road a few miles long in the way home and that kills that old wagon but, we got it home (30km away) safely and in one piece (I had spend $220.00 in 2 new tyres a couple of days before, just to make sure as the old ones were not so goo...!)

There is a lot of work and we work hard for our wood, as we need firewood also (about 5 cubic meters each year), nothing is wasted...!

I'm certain that I will be showing some turnings done with this wood, unfortunately, there are lots of good folks out there that are allergic to it and will miss out but I have now plenty for everyone...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (May 5, 2013)

With so much green Silky-Oak to work with, I better start "chewing" on some of those logs and make some bowls.
Friday I went to the storage paddock and sliced in half all the bigger logs that I had previously cut to length (same as diameter a couple of inches over).

That endup being a trailer load that I sliced and brought home,  half was stored under cover the rest is half cut into round blanks and the other half will get processed as pen blanks, as soon as I have the chance, so that the blanks can be put into my drying towers racks and let them dry under a controlled environment, until next year...!

The first green rough turned blank was done this evening and is still in the lathe with one coat of Fungishield already, and another planned to tomorrow, it then can be removed from the chuck and put to dry. 

 

This is the biggest I cut so far, 16" diameter, the maximum my Nova lathe will accept (as shown in one of the pics),  that will go to the tree owner (the previous one, I mean), the rest of the round blanks cut so far (3), will get some wax tomorrow but, I may endup turning them also, one for the wife/house and the rest, who knows...!!!

Cheers
George


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 5, 2013)

That wood is just beautiful George.


----------



## Bob Wemm (May 5, 2013)

That is really beautiful wood George, I just wish that it wouldn't kill me. 
I would love to get some more but I don't dare, after the last reaction. And each one is worse than the previous one.

Bob.


----------



## robutacion (May 5, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> That is really beautiful wood George, I just wish that it wouldn't kill me.
> I would love to get some more but I don't dare, after the last reaction. And each one is worse than the previous one.
> 
> Bob.



Hi Bob,

I think that, your decision is the most wise one, you could ever make, sure this wood is very pretty, its well know as such but, so are hundreds of other tree species out there, and they won't hurt you.

After the last scare you gave me, not mentioning what you went through to clear the nasty allergy from your system, I'm glad that you aren't going to play silly buggers and order some from me because I would say, sorry but NO...!

Actually, and while we are on that subject, I should make sure that I will have all the work done with the Silky-Oak and all put well away for when you come over, I wouldn't wanted to come over in the next few days, half of that trailer's Silky-Oak will be processed in the next few days so, this would be a very unsafe place for you to be, at the moment...!

All with be alright for you visit, guaranteed...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

